# [WAX-IT] BMW 220i - New Car Treatment



## Wax-IT.be

You can read it in Dutch on our site: http://www.wax-it.be/ons-portfolio/299-bmw-220i-new-car-protection.html

Or you can just view the photo's on our Flickr page: https://www.flickr.com/photos/wax-it/sets/72157643995852574/

Or be the first to get the updates on our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/WaxIT

________________________

We do new car treatments all the time, applying coatings and correcting dealer mistakes. But we still do get a lot of questions regarding what can be expected. With this short write up we try to clear this out... 

I guess it was already clear to you guys, but a lot of stuff can be done on a brandnew car!

Pic 1. pre-wash using Autobrite Foam Lance + Auto Finesse Avalanche
Pic 2. working AF Verso in with a AF Hog Hair Brush
Pic 3. pre-wash doing it's thing.
























Pic 1. wheel cleaning using Auto Finesse Imperial (1 : 4)
Pic 2. degreasing tires with Auto Finesse Imperial (1 op 4) + Swissvax Wheel Brush
Pic 3. Imperial at work.
























Pic 1. rinsing
Pic 2. Auto Finesse Iron Out on a brand new rim...
Pic 3. and the paint!
























Pic 1. washing with Gyeon Bathe
Pic 2. claying Gloss-it Green Clay and Auto Finesse Glide
Pic 3. Drying with a Waffle Weave drying towel.
























Pic 1-2-3. degreasing wheel and tire using Gyeon Prep.
























Pic 1. Gyeon Rim on M calipers
Pic 2. and the wheelhub!
Pic 3. Gyeon Rim.
























Pic 1. Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator makes plastic look deep black and offers great protection
Pic 2. ...on the engine as well!
Pic 3. Nanolex Premium Spray is easy and quick on hard to reach surfaces.
























Pic 1-2-3. After claying drying and degreasing we can truly see the paint defects!
























Pic 1. Applying Gyeon Mohs
Pic 2. Nanolex Microfiber Towel with short fibers to remove the coating
Pic 3. More details...
























Pic 1. Auto Finesse Dressle protects without being greasy or shiny
Pic 2. Protecting mats.
Pic 3. All hard plastics with Nanolex Trim rejuvenator.
























Pic 2. finishing with Gyeon Cure and enjoy this perfect 2-series!!


----------



## muzzer

Very nice, good write up with each picture clearly explained, the car looks amazing in that last picture, you've done yourself proud there.


----------



## R14CKE

Really like these cars along with the new 4 series


----------



## Guru

Lovely! Didn't think a coating would give such wet finish - awesome!


----------



## sparkie1401

Looks amazing


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Guru said:


> Lovely! Didn't think a coating would give such wet finish - awesome!


Depends on the type of product. But products like 22PLE or Gyeon which use the 'glass'-like coatings (the quartz coatings) really add a great wet looking gloss to the finish.

Other products like Nanolex using nano-coatings don't result in the same gloss, but the dirt repelling effect is even better!


----------



## tonyy

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Looks good, great job :thumb:


----------



## george16930

*Looking good*

Am waiting for my own Red 220 D M Sport to arrive in June. Can,t wait for it to be detailed and look as good as the one you did. Excellent work, great results.
Can you suggest any products for excellent shine and longevity.
Doc:car:


----------



## Wax-IT.be

I would always opt for a coating, nano or glass coating depending on your preferences. Both have their specific advantages.


----------



## greymda

is the paint had defects... how did the coating remove it?

confused.


----------



## Gyeon Robert

Great Job Wax-it!


----------



## Wax-IT.be

greymda said:


> is the paint had defects... how did the coating remove it?
> 
> confused.


Yeah after uploading all the photos I realised I didnt take any pictures while correcting the paint.

THis was done using Scholl on the hood and Menzerna on the rest of the car.


----------



## StamGreek

Fantastic work..great write up and awesome pics


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks!


----------



## ocdetailer

Love the step by step write up, great way of showing customers what they're getting. I can't imagine that too many dealers would put a high quality glass coating on the brake hubs!


----------



## Migliore

Very nice job!


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks, customer was delighted 

We did his other BMW in exactly the same way


----------



## Socal Brian

Beautiful work!


----------



## Gavla

Fantastic result and great write up...


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks everyone! Great to see that our work is appreciated


----------



## taz007

lovely motor and good detail.


----------



## Graham225

That paint finish is on fire...great write up.


----------

